# What are you thankful for?



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

I was thinking of things that I am thankful for.

I am thankful that:

my grandparents are all doing good right now after being so sick last year.

my father overcame cancer and finished his treatments that seemed like would never end.

I've gotten a little more used to my job even though I am still often afraid.

I have my physical health and that I am free to do things that others can't.

I still have friends though I don't see them very much.

I have a place to live and a car with no payments.

What are you thankful for?


----------



## XRik7X (Jun 11, 2014)

Having a supportive family that understands me

2 RL friends that dont see then much but they accept me as I am.

Physical health too thanks to god im a healthy person

A roof where I can be in peace with my family

An awesome car to go everywhere whenever 

And the last one a good job where there isnt much pressure


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

thankful for:

my husband
my son
our health
enough money for what we need


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm thankful for my physical health because even tho i'm not exercising and eating very little i still feel pretty OK.

I'm thankful for the fact that i have the privilige to experience luxury problems like getting pissed about not being able to buy new wireless headphones and another tablet

I'm thankful that I have student loans to cover 3 more years of studying which will also in the meantime serve as an adequate income that will enable me to by headphones and tablets if i wanna.

I'm thankful that my parents are financially supportive and that they have basically provided me with an apartment and the opportunity to get a new apartment easily as long as i have a job.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Not much. :lol


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Not much. :lol


This should not be in a thread for positive thinking :serious:


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm thankful for thanksgiving (coming up).
I'm thankful for my cat.
I'm thankful we live in a world of alcohol and the internet.


----------



## MondKrabbe (Sep 7, 2015)

Being born where I was and having a loving, caring family. They could have been more supportive but.....eh


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

For my my loved ones
and electiricity
internet
water
food

ability to laugh
and to dream


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Not being homeless


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

My job and coworkers
My independence
My non-biological family by extension of my best friend
Living in a developed country
My physical health
The opportunity to get a degree
My study abroad experience
Speaking a second-language


----------



## odetoanoddity (Aug 5, 2015)

I am thankful for: 

- having a roof over my head
- having access to food
- having access to clean water
- having electricity 
- having support both personally and professionally
- Living in a relatively peaceful country
- having had an education
- having access to services like SAS


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

Some minutes ago I looked around my room and spontaneously thought "it isn't so bad. it's peaceful and safe and clean and pretty in here".

Some people don't even have that - unfortunately. Sometimes I feel too spoiled and as if I have very first world problems, which in turn makes me ashamed.


----------



## introvert0 (Mar 30, 2014)

I am thankful to be alive and relatively healthy. also thankful that my family members are alive and relatively healthy.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

A certain dating site. (thank you Jesus)
The internet
Whatsapp
photography
electricity


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

This glass of red wine I'm now drinking at the moment.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Blue Dino said:


> This glass of red wine I'm now drinking at the moment.


I want some please.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

don said:


> I want some please.


Open your arms and catch! Launching the bottle to you across 8000 miles via a giant boomerang.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Blue Dino said:


> Open your arms and catch! Launching the bottle to you across 8000 miles via a giant boomerang.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

shyguy07 said:


> I was thinking of things that I am thankful for.
> 
> I am thankful that:
> 
> ...


I'm thankful for everything I DO have, I just need to work on some stuff....


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

- My faith
- Been reading up on transgendered issues lately, and I've become really thankful that I'm male and not confused about gender and such
- That I live in a first world country
- That I live in this day and age where I have access to technology and tons of information right at my finger tips 
- Food and shelter
- my health
- oh, and my family too


----------

